# Rapider Preisverfall bei Foxconn Mainboards



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (25. Januar 2009)

Servus, 

hab grade mal wieder en Computer für nen Kollegen zusammengestellt, da is mir aufgefallen das ein paar Foxconn Mainboard stark im Preis gefallen sind. 

"Betroffen" sind folgende Foxconn Mainboards für AM2+ :

Foxconn A7DA-S mit 790GX Chipsatz. Ist von 109 auf 72,90 gefallen. 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - Foxconn A7DA-S

Foxconn A79A-S mit 790FX Chipsatz +SB750. Von 150 auf 98,90.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - Foxconn A79A-S

Foxconn Destroyer mit nForce 780SLi Chipsatz. Von 199 auf 164,90.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - Foxconn Destroyer

Alle Preise sind von Alternate, wer wo anders bestellt kann sicher nochmal 10 Euro sparen. 

Sind alles super Boards, vor allem das A7DA-S find ich ist für 73 Euro ein super Angebot, zumal es Phenom II Ready ist was soweit ich weiß für alle Boards zutrifft. Auch haben alle Boards eine mehr als Ausreichende Kühlung.

Ich hoffe ich konnt euch helfen. Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, keine Scheu


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

Schön das ist einigen allerdings auch schon aufgefallen,die wollen die wohl los werden damit die für neun AM3 Boards mehr Lagerkapazitäten frei.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

Man schaue sich nur mal die Kurve der letzten drei Monate beim Destroyer an:
Foxconn Destroyer, nForce 780a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisentwicklung bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Richtig lustig wird es dann im Vergleich zum Tpower I45 von Biostar:
Biostar TPower I45, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) Preisentwicklung bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## BeerIsGood (25. Januar 2009)

Der Hardwarepreis fällt doch ständig, nur in Krisenzeiten eben mehr... Gute Basis zum spekulieren^^


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (25. Januar 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Der Hardwarepreis fällt doch ständig, nur in Krisenzeiten eben mehr... Gute Basis zum spekulieren^^



Sicher fallen sie ständig fand den unterschied einfach nur krass, vor allem weis eig alles Top Boards sind. Hoffentlich werden die AM3 Boards auch nur annähernd so günstig


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Der Hardwarepreis fällt doch ständig,



Schon mal auf den zweiten Link von mir geklickt?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (25. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich warum bei Destroyer ne Onboard Graka verbaut ist?? Wer so ein Board kauft baut sich doch ne gute Grka mitdrauf!!


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum bei Destroyer ne Onboard Graka verbaut ist?? Wer so ein Board kauft baut sich doch ne gute Grka mitdrauf!!



Ich hab auch ne IGP auf dem Baord,das hat vorteile.
Was willst du den machen wenn zB deine Graka den geist auf gibt?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (25. Januar 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder!Ich persöhnlich würd mir in dem preissegment aber eins ohne IGP kaufen!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

HybridPower ist aber auch nicht gerade ein Nachteil...


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (25. Januar 2009)

Na ja der Chipsatz unterstützts halt und extra die Funktion sperren is ja auch schwachsinn  Und wie schon gesagt wurde : Wenn mal was kaputt geht...


----------



## Sp3cht (25. Januar 2009)

überhaupt beim benchen und testen von hardwareteilen voll super musst ned immer blöd die graka ein/ausbauen etc. 

vl. könnte man die mal als physx berechnung nutzen oder so... kA was für ne power entsprechende IGP's haben.... müsste man sich mal anschauen


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

Man kann den Chip auch einfach dazu benutzen im 2D Modus Energie zu Sparen(Nvidia Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt).
HybridPower eben  .


----------



## AMD64X2-User (25. Januar 2009)

ja wenn dies dann auch richtig funtioniert! Von den Treibern her!


----------



## caine2011 (25. Januar 2009)

mal was nicht ganz @topic ist 

das foxconn ging runter an dem tag an dem das Biostar TA790GX A2+ aus dem sortiement genommen wurde(war mal preisleistungssieger bei pcgh)
man kann es nirgendwo mehr kaufen.


weiß jemand wieso?


PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

das bild stimmt noch aber die entsprechenden treffer sind falsch (anderes board ohne 2 pciex slots)


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2009)

Der Preisverfall ist schon etwas seltsam.


----------



## Astimon (31. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte auch, oh - nen Foxconn so günstig - das holste dir.
Absolutes Top-Board zu Top-Preisen.
Nur der Temperaturfühler für die CPU war anscheinend kaputt - jedenfalls hatte das Board nicht die Absicht den Lüfter bei einer Temperatur von 64°C auf voller Drehzahl laufen zu lassen. (Das sollte der Lüfter nach den BIOS-Einstellungen (testweise von mir gesetzt) bereits ab 35°C machen.)

Aber seltsam ist das schon, ein Preissturz von 40€...


----------



## Kosake (2. Februar 2009)

Bin auch am überlegen.
Das 780a SLI (AM2+) für ~160€, zudem wird es laut Support noch AM3 ready gemacht mit einem Bios Update.

Für einem Phenom2 sehr interessant, da dieses Mainboard selbst bei der Verwendung eines hohen Multiplikators zugleich unabhängig davon ein hoher Referenztakt benutzt werden kann.

s.FOXCONN Destroyer - Mainboards - Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Astimon (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn du am überlegen bist, dann kauf dir das Destroyer-Board schnell, die anderen Boards wurden wieder im Preis massiv erhöht.

Eine sinnvolle Begründung dafür hab ich allerdings:

Die Boards haben in den letzten Tagen viele sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen, und sind jetzt in den Listen, sortiert nach guten Bewertungen, sehr weit oben angesiedelt.
Gutes Marketing - Alternate!


----------



## tayna (5. Februar 2009)

allerdings ist das destroyer trotz seines gesenkten preises immernoch teurer als die anderen beiden


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (5. Februar 2009)

Schade die beiden Boards mit 790GX und FX Chipsatz sin wieder genauso massiv im Preis gestiegen wie sie gefallen sind  Nun ja das Destroyer ist noch günstig das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall holen (zusammen mit Phenom II) und dann gerne einen kleinen Bericht hier ins Forum Posten ^^

MFG DFF


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne IGP auf dem Baord,das hat vorteile.
> Was willst du den machen wenn zB deine Graka den geist auf gibt?



dann geh los und kauf mir eine neue !


----------

